# [eBay] Verkaufe über 450 Spiele!



## Seven (15. November 2010)

*[eBay] Verkaufe über 450 Spiele!*

Da mein Keller platzt verkaufe ich einen Teil meiner Spielesammlung -> PC und C64 Games.

Ich hab die Teile in ebay in 21 Auktionen gesplittet weil es tatsächlich 21 Umzugskartons voll mit Games geworden sind.

Hier der Link zu den Auktionen ->  shop.ebay.de/sevenmark/m.html 

Am besten stellt ihr Fragen direkt an -> Therser [AT] googlemail [DOT] com

Ich hab auch noch massig! 18er Games zum verkaufen die bei ebay ja nicht reingestellt werden dürfen.
Eine Liste könnt ihr auch unter der oben angegebenen Adresse anfordern... das kann aber noch nen paar Tage dauern da ich die 18er noch nicht einzelln erfasst habe.


----------



## rex5000 (15. November 2010)

*AW: [eBay] Verkaufe über 450 Spiele!*

ich kauf dir alle PC Spiele für 50€ ab^^


----------

